
Secure User Authentication in PHP - sarciszewski
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/04/secure-authentication-php-with-long-term-persistence
======
krapp
If you're like me and you don't always have the luxury of working on up to
date PHP installs, this is the suggested compatibility library which will make
the code here run[0], do you have any opinions on it?

[0][https://github.com/ircmaxell/password_compat](https://github.com/ircmaxell/password_compat)

------
greggh
If the words "Secure" and "PHP" were coming from anyone else I might be
suspicious. But these guys know their stuff.

~~~
sarciszewski
I appreciate the vote of confidence. :)

